# Server Keeps Going Down.



## NOEChic (Aug 29, 2016)

What's up with the board? The server going up and down.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 29, 2016)

omg yessssss. I couldn't log on at all yesterday after 6pm. 

And I just figured out a work around to get on today. I sent the url: www.longhaircareforum.com in a text message. I can access the site if I click on that link. But if I google anything related to lhcf and try to click on those links, I get a web server error/server is down message. I created a new account and everything, cuz I thought I was banned lol

I just PMd Zuleika...


----------



## qchelle (Aug 29, 2016)

And now it's working if I type the address in the url bar. That wasn't even working a few hours ago. grrr


----------



## NOEChic (Aug 29, 2016)

Lol


----------



## sj10460 (Aug 29, 2016)

I can only get on from my phone, not a laptop or desktop


----------



## jdvzmommy (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah. I saw a pic of Bey and Blue at the VMAs last night and came here to be part of the VMA live thread, but I couldn't get on until this morning.

I have to type in *www*.longhaircareforum.com instead of just longhaircareforum.com.


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 29, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I can only get on from my phone, not a laptop or desktop



This! So annoying.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 29, 2016)

I can't get in on my phone and I couldn't get in on Chrome. I was able to get in on internet explorer this morning and then when I went to click to the next page in the SL thread the server was down again.

I'm on Microsoft edge now on my work computer but I'm sure this won't work in a few minutes either.


----------



## NOEChic (Aug 29, 2016)

Mods can we get a reason, solution, gwd instead of just the thread moved?


----------



## Zuleika (Aug 29, 2016)

It's been fixed.


----------



## NOEChic (Aug 29, 2016)

Zuleika said:


> It's been fixed.


Thanks!!!!!

I can't make it through my workday without y'all!


----------



## MzLady78 (Aug 29, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I can only get on from my phone, not a laptop or desktop



Same was happening me to me.

I thought maybe my job was on to me.


----------



## trebell (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm getting the error on my phone. But the website works on my laptop.


----------



## snoop (Aug 29, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I can only get on from my phone, not a laptop or desktop



I had the opposite problem.  I could get on using my laptop but but my phone.


----------



## snoop (Aug 29, 2016)

trebell said:


> I'm getting the error on my phone. But the website works on my laptop.



Working on my phone now.


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 29, 2016)

Back up. Thanks!


----------



## Lucie (Aug 29, 2016)

@luvmesumhair This should explain what you experienced earlier.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 29, 2016)

I had been unable to get into the site since yesterday morning. I thought it was permanently down. 

So glad it's been fixed!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 29, 2016)

Glad my addiction is back up and running


----------



## Supervixen (Aug 29, 2016)

I got this message repeatedly yesterday and today. Did anyone else???

I couldn't log in until about 20mins ago!!!!

We need a contingency plan bc I wanted to talk to y'all so badly yesterday.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 30, 2016)

Sweetg said:


> Glad my addiction is back up and running





Supeervixen said:


> I got this message repeatedly yesterday and today. Did anyone else???
> 
> I couldn't log in until about 20mins ago!!!!
> 
> We need a contingency plan bc I wanted to talk to y'all so badly yesterday.




i felt like a junkie when i couldnt log in for that long 
i hardly knew what to do with myself smh


----------



## beverly (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry for the inconvenience. I could get on using my phone, and didn't realize it was a problem until yesterday afternoon since it wasn't out 100%. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 20, 2016)

Server is still acting really strange.


----------

